# How do you become a GBAtemp Moderator?



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Just wonderin', don't post that I need 10,000+ posts Hadrian has 14,000+ posts and he's not a moderator.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought the big ups just ask people if they wanna be mods....like an invite type thing


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2011)

Do good for the community and make good choices.

Moderators are chosen by other moderators and staffers, not by any type of post count or whatever.

And Hadrian was a moderator, he just retired a while ago.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Do good for the community and make good choices.
> 
> *Moderators are chosen by other moderators and staffer*s, not by any type of post count or whatever.
> 
> And Hadrian was a moderator, he just retired a while ago.



Thought so...I could probably never be a mod because im not on Temp as much as a mod should be on a forum and I hate being in charge at times (big responsibility)


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 19, 2011)

To be a mod, you really just have to contribute to the community as a whole, and be helpful to others when they need it.

You can't just ask.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2011)

The staff may discuss from time to time what people they want to add to the Moderating team. There's no post count requirement. Higher postcount will probably make more people recognize you though, so it does help a little (as long as they're useful posts of course).

I can tell you it's not as fun as it may look though


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> The staff may discuss from time to time what people they want to add to the Moderating team. There's no post count requirement. Higher postcount will probably make more people recognize you though, so it does help a little (as long as they're useful posts of course).


I help people too! Well, I helped 1 person on the "Ask GBAtemp!" system, and got voted as "Best Answer".  And I made a WOOD firmware for R4-pro clones. But I geuss thats not enough...


----------



## SifJar (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its really not. To be a moderator, on any forum, you need to be very active, post a lot of HELPFUL stuff, abide by the rules, be in the forums for a long time etc.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> No its really not. To be a moderator, on any forum, you need to be very active, post a lot of HELPFUL stuff, abide by the rules, be in the forums for a long time etc.



And that's why I could probably never be a mod...I broke the rules once (I asked for a rom....Should have read the rules), Most of my post aren't necessarily helpful, and in almost three years I've barely made it to 1,000 post (vs people who've been here after me and have mroe posts = more active)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 19, 2011)

Just provide  an admin with a big check


----------



## The Pi (Feb 19, 2011)

Being active and helpful and I don't think you'd become a mod on this forum after only being here 13 days...


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Being active and helpful and I don't think you'd become a mod on this forum after only being here 13 days...



i was hoping he wasn't thinking that...He is probably asking for future reference so he'll know what to do to become  one in the future


----------



## nintendoom (Feb 19, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Being active and helpful and I don't think you'd become a mod on this forum after only being here 13 days...


Hehehe, Yeah..


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You helped yourself and voted yourself best answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and sadly making a wood firmware for another card doesn't really count too much or a lot of people would be mod by now. To be honest you can't just become a mod because you want to be one or asked to be one. You need to prove you can be a mod and those who want to be one, normally are power hungry and end up acting just like Overlord Nadrian.
A better goal would be to want to be a regular helpful member who is productive on the Temp, funny, and just being yourself, from there you because a respectable regular and then might have a small chance of being part of the Staff, but really that takes quite some time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2011)

Good character, loyalty to the site, intelligence, activity and trustworthiness are very important factors. Helpfulness of course, providing the staff with good quality unbiased reports is another. During the last round of promotions last year there was a wide spectrum of post counts to the staff that were added. We had people like Tj who had five thousand posts in a year, and others like Vulpes and I who had around less than two thousand when we were promoted. So yeah, postcount really means nothing when people are considered.



			
				tj_cool said:
			
		

> I can tell you it's not as fun as it may look though



If only they knew, being a mod is rarely ever "fun".


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> being a mod is rarely ever "fun".



But the coloured name is *so* worth it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Damn it, where's my colour!?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 19, 2011)

Spoiler: SECRET TO BECOMING A MOD



First, don't post around how you want to be one.  That's pretty much a "seal your fate as not being one" action on most forums.  You don't have to be a mod to be helpful.  I'm always posting so many guides and stuff around here that I made like 5 stickies before I even became mag staff, and I've got over 8K posts in a year.  Specifically wanting to become a mod isn't a good sign, it shows people you just want the powers or position, but you don't actually need those to help the community.

Second, patience.  Sites that pick staff after seeing somebody for only a few days tend to be the sites with staff problems, because they give people powers without making sure they won't abose them (or can make fair decisions).  I don't know what sort of forums you go on where people made mod within 2 days even though they don't deserve it because they say cool things, but that's not here.



*REAL SECRET TO BECOMING A MOD* (show)


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Y'know.



Bahahahahahahaha!

Oh, Ryddie. You're so awesome.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Just for you all to know- I DON'T WANT TO BE A MODERATOR!!! I was just asking because I was curius. And only a true retard would want to be on the forumns 24/7 only earning a colored name.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Just for you all to know- I DON'T WANT TO BE A MODERATOR!!! I was just asking because I was curius. And *only a true retard would want to be on the forumns 24/7 only earning a colored name.*



If your referring to what Monkat said im sure he was joking about the colored name thing lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Just for you all to know- I DON'T WANT TO BE A MODERATOR!!! I was just asking because I was curius. And only a true retard would want to be on the forumns 24/7 only earning a colored name.




Well, good to know, but judging by your post of "I guess that's not enough", you do. And calling mods retards certainly just sealed your fate as far as modship goes. Be glad. It's not as easy/fun as people seem to think.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ship, now I will never become a mod, is that good or bad because I don't know.


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

How dare you call me mentally handicapped >:C


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> How dare you call me mentally handicapped >:C


No... I meant that other people who want to become moderators don't know what they want.


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

EoF'd.

By Costello.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

OH! It's in the EOF now, it's in my territory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't have to be gentle on you anymore.

Lets put it this way, asking to be a mod this early and calling members "to be hindered" never looks good on your slate. Now everyone has lost respect for you and that's a bad thing.


----------



## dice (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone has a chance of becoming staff provided that they can show on a consistent basis that they are able to follow the rules and contribute to the forum in a meaningful way (open to interpretation, but generally means providing useful information for others and for want of a better term having good "social skills").

Post count doesn't matter a great deal BUT the more posts you have, the more information we have to look at when determining how active you are, your personality and contribution to the forum. 


We only look for staff when the need arises. A good example I can recall is where most of the staff were not active during the early hours of the morning (GMT 2-10am for example). The issue wasn't the number of staff, but that many of us lived in the same continent, so this was taken into consideration when the following bunch of staff promotions were made. Then there's the promotion of those who have showed a strong level of knowledge on wii hacking/modding for example (for the wii forum).


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally the truth can be revealed.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

You need to activate your trap card and gain a lead on the current staff, then and only then can you become part of the staff team


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Finally the truth can be revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thats the most off-topic post I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its 100% autobiographical!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the EOF. You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave...


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not, trust me.


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not nice!


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS PENIS
> OMG, Sausage Head hacked Monkat's account!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yes, I can.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we can. This is the EOF


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

Pssst...Kid...

Hey...Yeah, you...

I can help you be a mod, if you like....just....

Go make me a sammich...then your journey will begin...


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Pssst...Kid...
> 
> Hey...Yeah, you...
> 
> ...


I can't! No bread!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Pssst...Kid...
> 
> Hey...Yeah, you...
> 
> ...


Can you help me become a Mod too?
I already made you a sammich


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure....but there are some other....more _important_ jobs for you to do for me


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

bring me pics of your father taking a shower and I'll make you an Admin.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Alright! But *Costello* and *Dice* are watching us


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

They can join in, if they'd like...

The....more the merrier, right?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> bring me pics of your father taking a shower and I'll make you an Admin.


OK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make me Admin NOW!!!


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your dad is...incredibly feminine, dude.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he has two mothers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Modern times.

edit: ZOMG empty post glitch


----------



## The Pi (Feb 19, 2011)

*How to become a mod*

*1.* Post in every thread you see. (need to be active right?)
*2.* Make up stuff that sounds good. (need to be helpful right?)
*3.* If someone doesn't agree with you, they are a troll so report them (makes staff think highly of you)
*4.* If you're not staff within 2 days make 134 threads demanding to be one. (134 is the magic number)
*5.* 5P34K 1n l335P33K (it's what all the cool kids do.)


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Catboy didn't make me Admin, RAAAGH!! ME MAD!!!! ME... HURT YOU!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Catboy didn't make me Admin, RAAAGH!! ME MAD!!!! ME... HURT YOU!!!!


The Catboy is too busy being awesome right now, call back later


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> *How to become a mod*
> 
> *1.* Post in every thread you see. (need to be active right?)
> *2.* Make up stuff that sounds good. (need to be helpful right?)
> ...



Rephrased....act like a fish?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> OH! It's in the EOF now, it's in my territory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freudian slip, much?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Can someone take this out from EOF? Because I don't know what EOF means but from the posts its probably something bad...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> *How to become a mod*
> 
> *1.* Be Guild McCommunist.
> 
> ...



We answered your question so there's no real reason for it to NOT be in the EoF.


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Can someone take this out from EOF? Because I don't know what EOF means but from the posts its probably something bad* Awesome*...



Fix'd.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Can someone take this out from EOF? Because I don't know what EOF means but from the posts its probably something bad...


yeah, someone please throw this topic to DS-Scene down the abyss.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> OH! It's in the EOF now, it's in my territory
> 
> 
> 
> ...













I think you meant "gentle"?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

... My penis is horny right naw, cal meh...


----------



## Domination (Feb 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so true! I mean Guild has been a mod for longer than you can imagine, you know!

Or maybe not.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 19, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Finally the truth can be revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Costello took me to a dark room with him... and then... then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He made an horrible thing to me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...We started playing the Xbox 360 togheter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But... but... I love the Wii!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I rule!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Pi (Feb 19, 2011)

^The reason for a quote limit.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 19, 2011)

You have to not do stupid things like quote nest.

Oh, and you have to last 3 rounds in the ring me and Vulpes.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You have to not do stupid things like quote nest.
> 
> Oh, and you have to last 3 rounds in the ring me and Vulpes.







umad?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2011)

Oi! this is _NOT_ the sort of tag-teaming I thought you meant!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 19, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Oi! this is _NOT_ the sort of tag-teaming I thought you meant!








  But you knows I loves ya.  And I'll call you the next day, honest I will.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 19, 2011)

._.

I'm not coming to the next "staff meeting".


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2011)

If it's your first staff meeting then you're expected to be the "entertainment". 

We've got your frilly skirt all picked out!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2011)

My ass still hurts from the last meeting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Still need to find out who put that damn thumbtack on my chair


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2011)

Well maybe if you had practiced your choreography a little more you wouldn't have fallen into the barbecue pit.




.....oh crap...that was _your chair_!?! 

....no wonder p1ngy didn't react the way I was expecting....


----------



## Rydian (Feb 19, 2011)

Fine, but I'm not wearing a bra (for more than 15 minutes).


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

"If moderators are chating in your topic that means that your topic is f***ed up "- Jesus Christ


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> "If moderators are chating in your topic that means that your topic is f***ed up "- Jesus Christ


Hmm...that's odd. I don't remember reading that verse in the Bible...perhaps you're reading from a more literal translation?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its actually from the Quaran....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2011)

How can that mean your thread is fucked up? It just means that you got our attention and we felt like messing around with ya. 

Mods just wanna have fun.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 19, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Mods Girls just wanna have fun.


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 19, 2011)

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahaha

K, I'm done.

Hey Vulpes, don't forget to snap me a few pics of Rydian being the "entertainment"


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Hey Vulpes, don't forget to snap me a few pics of Rydian being the "entertainment"


----------



## The Pi (Feb 19, 2011)

That's disgusting!


----------



## monkat (Feb 19, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> That's disgusting!



That's incredibly rude >:C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll hurt his feelings.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was early and I agreed to whatever the spell-check said


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

GBAtemp: The *only* website on the net with _the_ best 24-hour mod-tertainment!




			
				A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> It was early and I agreed to whatever the spell-check said


To _anything_ the spell check said?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, that spell check gets around, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 20, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> That's disgusting!


You obviously haven't checked my avatar lately. Z.Z


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp: The *only* website on the net with _the_ best 24-hour mod-tertainment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you coming onto me?


----------



## monkat (Feb 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea if he is, but I certainly am.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm certainly not.

100% hetero here, you'll find.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> No idea if he is, but I certainly am.


I know you are Monkat, that's not big news there


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, Monkat is not shexy at all


----------



## monkat (Feb 20, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Wow, Monkat is not shexy at all



Now, now, spreading lies about other people won't make you feel any better about embarrassing yourself in this thread.

The best thing you can do is just admit how childish you were, and apologise.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 20, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 20, 2011)

i have found the way to become a moderator.
pm a rom site to costello and he will be very grateful.
so grateful he will make you mod while he plays all the new games


----------



## mameks (Feb 21, 2011)

But seriously, I should be a mod.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2011)

I would ban users for hours
abuse all of my powers
and call your mom a broad!

I would edit all your posts
and fuck with you the most
If I only was a mod!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 21, 2011)

To become a GBATemp moderator, you first need to complete six hundred hours of GBATemp community service. Your second task is to be a GBATemp member for around 6 years. Third, you must be generally helpful and give no unhelpful comments. Finally, you must be able to help with any problem at any given time and be as trustworthy as a police officer to a small, lost child.

And that is how you do it. Actually, I have no idea.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2011)

But do you actually have to be kind to small children?

I mean they can be total pricks sometimes...


----------



## raulpica (Feb 22, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome


----------



## STFU1 (Feb 22, 2011)

You gotta post your password here.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 22, 2011)

STFU said:
			
		

> You gotta post your password here.


username:game01
passsword:illinois

try it.


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 22, 2011)

Everyone on this page has been part of the staff sometime

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Members&a...sort_order=desc

guarantied spot here?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 22, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Everyone on this page has been part of the staff sometime
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Members&a...sort_order=desc
> 
> guarantied spot here?



Overlord Nadrian? Really? 

Try again.


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 22, 2011)

@VA ~EpicWin
@Elvarg ~EpicFail

kthnxbai


----------



## Nujui (Feb 23, 2011)

Vulpes said the secret of becoming one.



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sure. If you can give us a great price there's a moderator position in it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## monkat (Feb 23, 2011)

Y I NO MOD YET?!

My name! It needs variance!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Y I NO MOD YET?!
> 
> My name! It needs variance!


You mean like mine?


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time travel with mod powers? The end is near.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you'd post in this thread.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a feeling someone thought I might.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I had a feeling someone thought I might.


I thought you might have said that.


----------



## Domination (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I had a feeling someone thought I might.



Now you can finally use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more literally...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sure can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To answer the OP's question, it helps when you have a time travelling capability. Either going into the future to get Costello's lottery numbers, or going into his past and threatening to uncover his darkest secrets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(he's not a lion at all; he's actually a puma)


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> (he's not a lion at all; he's actually a puma)


Costello is actually a cougar


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have we gone to different timelines again?


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Have we gone to different timelines again?


Dunno. Like I was saying, in this timeline, Costello is actually a MILF. What about yours?


----------



## monkat (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 23, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you too.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:repeat:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

Trash their posts PK, you have the power - abuse it!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 is TrollyDave's padawan appearantly.
Teach him teh knowledgez!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

I must only use this power for good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the urge to turn to the dark side...


...

I must only use this power to annoy!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

be sure to kill morpheus when he attacks, k?


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

PK try deleting this noa

spamspamspamspam

and please
keep killing morpheus with ur supa lazorz handz


----------



## Rydian (Feb 23, 2011)

Can my post be trashed next?


----------



## monkat (Feb 23, 2011)

So hungry....been....23 hours....sans noms....


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

mine first plz


----------



## Nujui (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I must only use this power for good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's never hurts to have a taste of the dark side.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*KILL MORPHEUS

DONT HESITATE*


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 23, 2011)

But seriously, even though it's not fun, you must love being part of the staff, right?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> But seriously, even though it's not fun, you must love being part of the staff, right?


Who said it wasn't fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it's nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*cough*so far*cough*


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2011)

NNNN OH BABY

TRASH IT AGAIN

TRASH IT AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## monkat (Feb 24, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're gonna have some *fun*


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool. If it's something enjoyable, than enjoy it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 25, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Cool. If it's something enjoyable, than enjoy it.


----------

